# New owner - waving hello, looking to meet other 'horsey mums'!



## Cerries (17 October 2016)

Good morning lovely people!

I'm new to horse ownership, and new to this forum. I thought I'd pop my head through the (stable) door and introduce myself! 

My name is Cerries, and I live in North Wales with my husband and daughter. 

We recently welcomed our new boy into our family - an 11.2 Section A Welsh Mountain Pony called Robyn. He's our daughter's pony - but she's five, so in essence, he's more mine than hers lol! 

I spent my childhood riding, and owning two ponies (until I met boys - then that's a whole other story  ). 

I'm very fortunate to be in a place in my life now where I have the time, funds and ability to throw myself back into horse ownership. I'm SUPER excited for my daughter, as I know how much happiness and joy my ponies gave me throughout my childhood. 

With all of that said - I'm feeling overwhelmed and slightly terrified at the beginning of our new adventure  Lots of steep learning curves - but I'm loving it all! 

I'm lucky that I do have support - a YO that's SO helpful and kind, Robyn's previous owner, and a couple of supportive friends who own horses. But - I'm hoping that this forum will be a place where I can connect with others facing the same challenges! 

So lovely to meet you all. Have a wonderful day! 

C xo

Ps. If you're in a similar position, I'd love to hear from you! Send me a PM and we'll stay in touch xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 October 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cerries (17 October 2016)

Faracat said:



			Welcome to the forum. 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much Faracat! <3


----------



## Amye (17 October 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!

I was new to the horsey world around a year ago. Got my first horse in August 2015 - I had been riding since a child but never had my own before - yes it was very scary and I'm still getting used to some things! Glad i've now been through all the seasons with him and know what to expect with each one. He's taking a while to settle and bond but think we are going along OK for the moment  

Good you have so many horsey people to back you up and help you along  Sometimes all you need is someone to ask the silly questions to!


----------



## Cerries (17 October 2016)

Amye said:



			Welcome to the forum!!

I was new to the horsey world around a year ago. Got my first horse in August 2015 - I had been riding since a child but never had my own before - yes it was very scary and I'm still getting used to some things! Glad i've now been through all the seasons with him and know what to expect with each one. He's taking a while to settle and bond but think we are going along OK for the moment  

Good you have so many horsey people to back you up and help you along  Sometimes all you need is someone to ask the silly questions to!
		
Click to expand...

Hey Amye!

Thank you so much for the lovely welcome! 

I'm so glad to hear you're doing ok! You're so right - it's the silly questions that are the ones you need to ask most! Like yesterday - Robyn was being a little b*gger and wouldn't lift his feet for me (I know perfectly well he can do it, because his previous owners demonstrated for me!) - and thankfully the YO stepped in and gave him a talking to. 

So happy to be here! <3


----------



## Fiona (17 October 2016)

I'm not  a new owner, but I do have a 5yo son who has a pony, so v happy to answer pony questions. .

Welcome 

Fiona


----------



## FestiveFuzz (17 October 2016)

Welcome *waves*

I'm not new to the horsey world or a mum but always happy to offer advice where I can


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 October 2016)

Hello and welcome.  I have a 9yo son who started riding at the age of 4, we had a pony on loan then bought April a few years ago.  He joined the PC over a year ago and is loving it.


----------



## HeresHoping (18 October 2016)

Hello, welcome to HHO.

I have a 12 yo son who has stolen my pony (well, 15.1 Connie). Mind you, at the rate at which he is growing, I shall have her back by Christmas. And a 9 yo daughter who started riding this March just gone on a borrowed Shetland called Kipper the Nipper. Kipper knows all the tricks in the book so has taught her rather a lot. 

My advice - don't make riding a chore, make it a habit, and don't be put off when they go through phases of disinterest. 9.9 times out of 10 it's a temporary blip caused by another's comments at school and within a week or so they're back on again. Also, find a good instructor that 'gets' kids (many don't). Once a week/fortnight with someone who is not you is hugely beneficial and tends to lessen those moments of frustration on both your parts. Also, I learned rapidly that going around in circles in the school was getting all of us nowhere fast. So I installed brakes - as in taught them how to stop properly - and then pulled out buckets, potatoes, sacks, mugs, hats, bending poles, flags, you name it and we went from there. My FB feed is full of pictures of the kids charging up stubble fields, jumping, and barrel racing. I think this did more for their balance than any amount of no stirrup work on the lunge (which we do do occasionally).

Anyway, welcome, and have fun.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (18 October 2016)

Hello!

I have had my mare for 10 days....my first that I am ACTUALLY her mummy! I've shared, loaned and ridden for 26 years but I've finally bitten the bullet 

I've loved every minute so far and can't wait to see her every day


----------



## Sprout (18 October 2016)

Welcome to the Forum.

My girls started riding at about 4 years old .... then we got their first pony  .... fast forward to now, girls are grown up but one still living at home. ..... now got 4 horses and husband who had never ridden now has his own horse and leads the canters  ......  
I think you will have SO much fun, cant wait to hear more. Xx


----------



## ecb89 (19 October 2016)

Hello  welcome to the forum. I've been here years but only recently purchased my first horse. Had him three weeks now and I love him to pieces, although he has very big feet and has managed to stand on both my feet already!


----------



## Deelicous21 (3 November 2016)

Hi cerries

How exciting for you, I have just returned to horse ownership after a long break.. so feel very much new to it all again.. 

You will have so much fun with your pony.. 
I'm aiming to get back to competing again, ideally showing /WH or ODE... with some hunting thrown in as well! 

xx


----------



## ClareGilby (19 November 2016)

Hello Cerrie, I am in the process of buying my daughter her first horse.  She is now 14 and has been riding since she was four.  I have had 10 years of earbashing to get her one and have finally run out of excuses.  I too am looking forward to all of it and being a horsey mummy. xx  Clare


----------



## annt (20 November 2016)

Hello!!
I'm in a similar scenario! I rode through most of the first 20 years of my life but have now come back into it after 15 years or so. I have got a gorgeous mare for me and a Welsh mountain pony mare for the kids. Straight in at the deep end!! I am learning something new every day! They can both test me to the hilt every day but I usually also have lots of smiles every day too!! They present one problem you solve and they chuck another into the mix&#128514;&#128514;my hubby doesn't like horses so this forum is a god send to research situations other people encounter and you realise that although you may feel ur doing something not quite right i am actually just faced with regular challenges other folks have!! This forum is a bible of confidence and info, enjoy!! Xx


----------

